# TTC after m/c



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I had an m/c about 2 weeks ago and hubby is ready to start trying again







I am doing well now, but my mom (an RN) says I need to wait 3 months before trying again or I'll just have another M/C. I refuse to take pills/hormones of any type and I am allergic to condoms. How do I tell DH "no sex for 3 months" or is the waiting thing just a bunch of hooie anyway????


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you are doing well. Your mom is wrong. If your hormone levels are back to normal and your body is doing fine you don't have to wait. I guess you don't have to wait if those things are not normal but I think it is more advisable to wait. Good luck, hope you get a sticky one!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tabitha, I m/c last week and was told to wait one cycle by my GP and my naturopath.
Honestly, I am not going to wait. If my hormone levels are back down by next week when DH gets home from a business trip, we are going to go ahead.
I feel fine and, as long as my hormone levels are under 5, I am going to consider myself good to go.
I think it helps if the m/c was early, complete and natural and you are healthy to begin with.
I trust myself and I feel ready.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I had a m/c between DS1 and DS2. I did not ovulate again for 2 mos after the m/c but got pregnant when I ovulated. I think if your body is ovulating, it is a sign that it is ready to conceive. Most doctors tell you to wait a few months for due date calculation purposes. So you can get AF back and have a LMP to use to calculate a due date.


----------

